# ELVIS LEG!



## glass man (Oct 15, 2009)

I WAS JUST THINKING BOUT ALL THE MEDICAL COMMERCIALS ON T.V. THESE DAYS.

 I KNOW MANY HAVE SEEN THE ONE FOR "RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME". MY DAD HAD THIS AS DOES MY BROTHER IN LAW.[WELL THEY LEGS JUMP AROUND AT NIGHT] I GOT TO THINKING HOW MUCH MONEY SCUM BAG CO. COULD MAKE IF THEY COULD PROMOTE "THE ELVIS LEG SYNDROME"! THIS WOULD HAPPEN TO YOU ONLY IF STANDING AND AWAKE.[I GUESS SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE COWS AND SLEEP STANDING UP]

 COMMERCIAL:"IMAGINE THE EMBARRASSMENT [BECAUSE OF "ELVIS LEG SYNDROME!] OF MEETING AN OLD FRIEND ON THE BUSY STREET OF YOUR HOME TOWN AND WHILE YOU ARE TALKING...."ELVIS LEG SYNDROME"! YOUR HIPS GET TO SWIVELING AND YOUR LEG GOES OUT OF CONTROL! YOUR OLD FRIEND RUNS OFF IN HORROR AND THE WHOLE TOWN STARS IN DISBELIEF!
 OR IMAGINE YOURSELF AT A FAMILY FUNERAL AND YOU HAVE BEEN ASKED TO GIVE THE EULOGEY AND....YES ELVIS LEG SYNDROME!

  THANKS TO PIZZER MED. CO.YOU NEVER NEED BE EMBARRASSED AGAIN!
 NOW "REAL LIFE PERSON NAMED JOEY COMES ON AND SAYS: OH IT WAS HORRIBLE ! I COULD NOT GET OUT OF THE HOUSE EXCEPT TO GO TO ELVIS PARTIES AND COULD ONLY BE FILMED OR A FAMILY PORTRAIT OF ME WAIST UP.NOW I AM HAPPY AS HELL ALL BECAUSE OF "ELVIS AWAY"!

 SIDE EFFECTS MAY INCLUDE:MOUTH TWICHING,GOING ONCE A YEAR TO GRACELAND AND STAND IN LINE FOR HOURS TO SEE THE KING'S GRAVE,HAVING ANTIQUE FURNITURE AND THROWING IT OUT FOR "GAUDY REPRODUCTIONS",LEARNING KARATE,CALLING YOUR BEST FRIENDS YOUR "MEMPHIS MOFIA",WEARING ONLY TERRIBLE 70S CLOTHES,GOING TO TRY TO SEE THE PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES WHILE DRUGGED UP ON PAIN KILLERS AND WANTING A U.S. DRUG ENFORCEMENT BADGE,EVEN DEATH IN YOUR BATH ROOM. 
 CALL YOUR DOCTOR IF ANY OF THESE SYMTOMS APPEAR.IF YOU CAN'T GET YOUR DOCTOR,MIGHT AS WELL  GO TO BATHROOM CAUSE YOU ARE SH$% OUT OF LUCK!   REMEMBER PIZZER "CARES"


 [I AM SORRY ABOUT THIS TO ANY ELVIS FANS,YOU COULD DO ONE OF THESE ON THE BEATLES AND THAT WOULD BE.....FUNNY![] JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 15, 2009)

iLOL....  I got restless jaw syndrome.  Common symptoms of RJS are expanded waist line, lack of energy and lots of clothes that dont fit anymore. [&:]


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 15, 2009)

> restless jaw syndrome


 
 I've seen other symptoms of that one too.


----------



## glass man (Oct 15, 2009)

[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 17, 2009)

Jamie, you should write a book.  You are outrageously funny.  Along with Lobeycat and Cyberdigger.  I would
 be the first to buy it.


----------



## glass man (Oct 17, 2009)

I THANK YOU SUZANNE! THEY SAY THEY IS A FINE LINE BETWEEN GENIUS AND BEING INSANE,WELL IN MY CASE THAT STANDS TRUE FOR BEING FUNNY TOO ! [8D]  JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 17, 2009)

Some of The Kings Hair is up for auction..His friend has it from when he got his famous army haircut..Expected to hit 14 grand...
 Intense


----------



## glass man (Oct 17, 2009)

THEY USED TO SELL SMALL SQUARES OF A SHEET THAT A BEATLE HAD SLEPT ON![:-] HEY I GOT SOME OF THOSE SQUARES OF SHEET IF ANY BODY WANTS TO TRADE SHI-OOPS,SOME SHEET FOR BOTTLES AND I ALSO CAN GET,I MEAN ,I ALSO HAVE ELVIS HAIR FOR TRADE TOO. [][] WHEN I WAS REAL LITTLE AND LIVED IN MEMPHIS I USED TO FOLLOW "E" ALL OVER THE PLACE BEGGING FOR SOME HAIR! HE WAS SO GIVING! HE WAS ACTUALLY BALD FROM GIVING ME SO MUCH HAIR AT ONE POINT![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> Some rich person will have to own it.Hope they dont clone him.[&o][]


 

 [][][]


----------

